# Ignorance...



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

So, this post is just to share the ignorance I encountered yesterday...

I had Bella with me at the paintball shop, a guy was in there with his son (kid was probably 12ish and guy probably mid 40s) the kid was like "look at her dog dad, she is so pretty" the dad responds (regarding my 15 week old puppy) "yea she is real cute, until she latches on to your leg and you lose a limb"....

WTF?! Are people really that stupid, and is that really how you educate your child?! Smh...I was so pissed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm thankful I live in a community where most everyone doesn't discriminate agains what my dog looks like. I've encountered a few outrageous people(my favorite in reference to how Cain at 9 weeks was gonna be a killer). Gotta have thick skin. We were in the furniture store the other day and I was wearing my "ban ignorance" shirt and it has a pit bull type dog on the front. The man trying to sell us furniture read it out loud have me a nasty look and a "humph." I told my husband I was done and we could leave. Idc what ppl have to say. I try to educate best I can but at the end of the day he's my dog. I feed him. And I love him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Not that I care, as much as I am disturbed by people's ignorance and the negative influence they have on their children.

I was also frustrated because, out of respect for the store owner, I left it alone, didn't want him losing business on account of my mouth lol...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

many times this is covered to a different situation.

yall gotta quit worring about what the masses think.

those that wish to be schooled will be,those such as

the dude and his punk will not be because they have been swept

by the train of stoopidity,and the horn is loud so it carries

far.seek and ye shall find,the ones that are truly interested

the rest well so be it.

we do it also (apbt owners)...how many times have yall 

been out and seen a big fat woman with a chigger on her tit and said or

thought,durn thats gotta be the stupidest thing i seen ina while.

aint no way ima do that ..............huh be honest..so it goes both

ways. anyway ignore them and move on they wiil go away we shall not!


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok what'd yall do with me?
Did i jus say all thet?


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Lol, @ welder, yes you did! We ramble about things we are passionate about, so no worries ,) ugh...just wanted to smack that dude (with a chair) for being so dumb  oh well

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah I've heard some pretty stupid things. But honestly I just ignore them or say something sarcastic. One lady saw Odin and said to her husband "I don't trust those kinds of dogs."....so Odin and I walked the other way and I said out loud "come on Odin, not everyone wants to be ur friend." Lol lady didn't even know what to say! I saw a sweatshirt I want that said Responsible Pit Bull Owner with a siloutte on the front .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

That is bullsh**! Fu*k em!

_Why u always make threads in the introduction forum by the way? lol_


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

~StangChick~ said:


> _Why u always make threads in the introduction forum by the way? lol_


Haha I didn't even notice that

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Yeah I've heard some pretty stupid things. But honestly I just ignore them or say something sarcastic. One lady saw Odin and said to her husband "I don't trust those kinds of dogs."....so Odin and I walked the other way and I said out loud "come on Odin, not everyone wants to be ur friend." Lol lady didn't even know what to say! I saw a sweatshirt I want that said Responsible Pit Bull Owner with a siloutte on the front .
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's our favorite line to use, "Sorry Akasha, not everyones likes you and wants to pet you."

We were at TSC the other day to get food, and had Akasha and Champ like always. When we pulled up some lady was tending to her kids in a minivan with the sliding door open and the driver door. The second she looked up and saw the dogs she closed the doors. Yeah lady, my dogs are just gonna jump in your car... cause they don't have leashes on or anything. I just shook my head. And went in the store, the employees there love the pups lol.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Welder wtf does "a chigger on her tit " mean?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

damn that sucks, and I hear you knowing they are corrupting the future with their stupid ass judgmental comments bothers me as well.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Welder wtf does "a chigger on her tit " mean?


ats one a them chiwahwahs and a tit....................duh

hope ya kno thet!lol...................... stick with me kid i'll teach ya sumthin


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

~StangChick~ said:


> That is bullsh**! Fu*k em!
> 
> _Why u always make threads in the introduction forum by the way? lol_


dang woman, at sounds like wha i shooda said..........

wonder why?.........


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I just never heard them called a chigger before. Lol


----------



## tobysmommy (Feb 8, 2013)

Where I live most people are pretty accepting of my dog. However I've still had my fair share of nasty comments. I have a magnet on my car that says "pitbulls are a girls best friend" one day while I was at work someone seeing my car parked out front came in and asked if it was my car I of course replied yes, this man proceeded to tell me how "the only good pitbull is a dead pitbull" and how "a pack of those evil dogs tore off his friends arm" and so on and so forth. My coworkers almost had to drag me off of this guy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Douglas1013 (Jan 1, 2013)

A pack of pitbulls?? Ugh

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

@StangChick Hmmmm  don't know...well that forced me to look around, I guess I only saw that and the pictures under the one...but now I see the other locations I can post, my bad...general discussion would have been more appropriate? Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> @StangChick Hmmmm  don't know...well that forced me to look around, I guess I only saw that and the pictures under the one...but now I see the other locations I can post, my bad...general discussion would have been more appropriate? Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yup... ill move it to general right now...:thumbsup:


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I tell them, I had my choice between A pit bull and an 'ol lady. I chose the pit bull. I knew I would lose less limbs and get better love from A pit.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Thanks Odin...

William...lmao!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Bella*Blu* said:


> @StangChick Hmmmm  don't know...well that forced me to look around, I guess I only saw that and the pictures under the one...but now I see the other locations I can post, my bad...general discussion would have been more appropriate? Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aww no sad faces! Glad you got out to look around. ; )


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

StangChick...lol, ok no sad faces...but I really didn't even realize...and I have been spending so much time on here since I joined...but I'm glad y'all pointed it out, so now I know &#128516;

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah, I have a bro-n- law that's a Cop, and he says he can't wait to shoot one that looks at him wrong!!!! Man O Man!! No clue. I try to educate
Him as much as possible.... Just doesn't care to listen!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

Ugh...people are stupid...rule #1

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

BATISTA said:


> Yeah, I have a bro-n- law that's a Cop, and he says he can't wait to shoot one that looks at him wrong!!!! Man O Man!! No clue. I try to educate
> Him as much as possible.... Just doesn't care to listen!


he sounds like a horrible police officer.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

BATISTA said:


> Yeah, I have a bro-n- law that's a Cop, and he says he can't wait to shoot one that looks at him wrong!!!! Man O Man!! No clue. I try to educate
> Him as much as possible.... Just doesn't care to listen!


Tell him I said this, it's directed at him and up his a$$.
Never argue with an ignorant person, they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience every time.


----------



## RebelFury76 (Jun 14, 2013)

BATISTA said:


> Yeah, I have a bro-n- law that's a Cop, and he says he can't wait to shoot one that looks at him wrong!!!! Man O Man!! No clue. I try to educate
> Him as much as possible.... Just doesn't care to listen!


Most cops love shooting dogs. There's no oversight or investigation for a dog shooting.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

RebelFury76 said:


> Most cops love shooting dogs. There's no oversight or investigation for a dog shooting.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Nope just a lot of copstification, and often the cops are either at the wrong address, or are trespassing without proper owner consent or notification.


----------



## BATISTA (Apr 28, 2013)

I don't know if its just stupid or big headed with him atleast!! 
I know I was a little pit shy until I got educated about the breed! But I can honestly say the only reason I w
as afraid of them is because I provoked them when I was younger.. Now its the best pet I've ever had.. I can see some peoples POV. But man is it so off! 
But the law says that he can basically open fire on this breed is all that he seems to talk about!! Believe me he hears it from us ,,, cop or no cop!
I should buy my SIS one!! LOL..


----------



## Alwayssmilingpa (Jun 16, 2013)

That is just sad. There are so many people out there that do not realize there is not a bad dog mostly just a bad owner. My babies wouldn't hurt a kid. Either would my Rottie when I had my child they were so concerned. I was more concerned for my dog and my child doing something to it to hurt her. I try and educate when I hear things or people make negative comments. I invite people over to meet the breed to get it out of thier simple little minds!!


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

It's just crazy to me, people who are so uneducated about the breed, rather dogs in general...when my son was a baby I had an APBT named Dutchess, she was so in love with him, she would sleep in his crib, she would let him sit on her back and pretend she was a horse, when he would be in his swing, she would lay under it, under his high chair when he'd eat, on the bathroom flood when I would give him a bath...he was 2 1/2 when I had to put her down due to cancer...and he cried for weeks "I want my Dutchie" (that's what he called her) ...losing her was heartbreaking, when I got married I wanted another, but the idiot was scared to death (more ignorance) so I got a Boxer, Hennessey was great, but no replacement...she passed at 11years old...and now that I am divorced, I have my American Bully baby...she reminds me a lot of Dutchess, and she adores the kids...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

RebelFury76 said:


> Most cops love shooting dogs. There's no oversight or investigation for a dog shooting.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That is not true at all.


----------



## Lacy Lou (Nov 26, 2012)

*Ignorance....*

I never in my whole life thought that I would own an Amstaff and an American Bulldog. I had heard all of the bad things about pitbulls too, but when I got my Lacy Lou (Amstaff), from a really abusive owner, I fell in love with her right away. Bella was also an abuse victim, and has stayed very sweet too. I don't think I will ever have any other kind of dog again. It's pit breeds from now on. They are just good dogs. up: up: up: up: up: up:


----------



## Corey209 (May 5, 2013)

Gonz2288 said:


> That is not true at all.


In my city cops will shoot a pitbull on sight if it's in their way no matter friendly or not. My buddies dad is the gang and narcotics commander and said when he used to patrol he shot over 20 pitbulls.


----------



## RebelFury76 (Jun 14, 2013)

Gonz2288 said:


> That is not true at all.


Come on, really? Look at the news. Sure their department might do a "use of force" review but they'll never see a suspension or disciplinary action. All they do is write "I felt threatened" in the report, case closed.

They've even got away with shooting dogs in kennels before when storming a house.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Theirs 3 things cops and cop superiors use when things like this happen.
They are the same 3 things they use to dismantle all claims against themselves and department policy.
FEAR, INTIMIDATION, BLUE WALL.
Period, end of story,even if the evidence isn't astronomically overwhelming against them they will apply force in these 3 areas and prevail even in the face of being completely wrong.
You may sue and win in the monetary dept. you will not dissuade or dismantle that interior perimeter code of the cop/house/squad bond.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

RebelFury76 said:


> Come on, really? Look at the news. Sure their department might do a "use of force" review but they'll never see a suspension or disciplinary action. All they do is write "I felt threatened" in the report, case closed.
> 
> They've even got away with shooting dogs in kennels before when storming a house.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sorry but I feel offended by your claims. While I'm sure there are some police officers who would do such a thing (there are bad apples in every profession I suppose), I come from a law enforcement family. My grandfather was the chief of police before he retired, my dad is a detective, my husband is a patrol officer, my FIL is an auto theft detective, and each of my cousins is also a patrol officer. We have many cop friends (obviously) and I can assure you that none of them would ever shoot a non-aggressive dog for no reason. If my husband for some reason had a call at your house and saw your dog you'd likely find him squatting down to get some pit bull love.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

RebelFury76 said:


> Come on, really? Look at the news. Sure their department might do a "use of force" review but they'll never see a suspension or disciplinary action. All they do is write "I felt threatened" in the report, case closed.
> 
> They've even got away with shooting dogs in kennels before when storming a house.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You realize HOW many cops there are and HOW many dogs right? Hearing a random story every month or so doesn't mean they PREFER to shoot ANYTHING IMO. Making such generalized statements such as those are what people do about my dog every day. he looks like a pit bull so he must be mean, or will attack me in my sleep one day, cause they heard it happen someone else. get what I mean?


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

U r wrong those meanie cops LOVE shooting wittle pitty witties!!!


Gosh I wish I could scoop up allllllll Pitt breeds and juz loves them to deaths 

Gosh have a heart!!!!!!


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

KMdogs said:


> U r wrong those meanie cops LOVE shooting wittle pitty witties!!!
> 
> Gosh I wish I could scoop up allllllll Pitt breeds and juz loves them to deaths
> 
> Gosh have a heart!!!!!!


Lmaolmaolmao

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

ames said:


> You realize HOW many cops there are and HOW many dogs right? Hearing a random story every month or so doesn't mean they PREFER to shoot ANYTHING IMO. Making such generalized statements such as those are what people do about my dog every day. he looks like a pit bull so he must be mean, or will attack me in my sleep one day, cause they heard it happen someone else. get what I mean?


Yes there is exactly a 1 to 1 ratio of big bad cops to pitties...

God do your home work!!!!! Pitts are losing and we must be their voice at every dog park and pet smart in the nation!!! We will not stand for another cop to shoot a pittie!!!!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I fing love u km


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

sharp as a tack ain't he~ :goodpost:'s froma few of ya.. (chuckles all the way through it among the  from the dumbshits that outnumber sensible folks 5/1 .. how them stats? can't rep.. gotta spread some more love around.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I'd just try to educate the people as much as I can, sometimes you just got to hand them an educative pamphlet on the breed. If they're willing to listen and seem interested, educate them and have them take a pamphlet with them. If they don't seem interested, hand them a pamphlet and walk away. They may read it, they may not. You just got to try. Trying is better than failing.


----------



## RebelFury76 (Jun 14, 2013)

Gonz2288 said:


> I'm sorry but I feel offended by your claims. While I'm sure there are some police officers who would do such a thing (there are bad apples in every profession I suppose), I come from a law enforcement family. My grandfather was the chief of police before he retired, my dad is a detective, my husband is a patrol officer, my FIL is an auto theft detective, and each of my cousins is also a patrol officer. We have many cop friends (obviously) and I can assure you that none of them would ever shoot a non-aggressive dog for no reason. If my husband for some reason had a call at your house and saw your dog you'd likely find him squatting down to get some pit bull love.


And the thug behind him would pop off a round. It's in the news all the time. You may know a few good ones but my experience has been that they are the exception not the rule.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

RebelFury76 said:


> And the thug behind him would pop off a round. It's in the news all the time. You may know a few good ones but my experience has been that they are the exception not the rule.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You have found that good cops are the exception not the rule? Where the heck do you live?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm from Miami. I know what police brutality looks like. From the ground up. Miami had A really bad problem for quite some time in the 70's and 80's with beat downs. I've heard more than once racial slurs directed at me from Latin cops. What they didn't know, I'd tell them,,, esta ****** lo que dice su. My stepfather is Panamanian, most of my friends were Cuban.
And they would take great offense. Then show me who was in charge. They didn't like me, first understanding them, then returning the insult.
They made sure I understood racism. I was also friends with the guys murdered by the river cops. Their were over 100 cops tried, fired and some caught A bid and were fired. They were all from within 2 districts and that equated to over 1/3 of their force. 
And yep, their were good cops. The other 2/3.


----------



## CajunRose1313 (Jun 24, 2013)

I just had a wonderful conversation with a Sherriff's Deputy, yesterday.
I was sitting out front with our 5 year old female and 9 week old male.
The Deputy pulled into the drive way when I got up to walk to see why he was there the first words he spoke to me where. "Oh my God, they are beautiful!" I thanked him and of course agreed. 
It turns out he and his wife adopted a pit from a local rescue, about 8 months ago and have since become foster parents to another. Which plan to adopt as well. There are actually several Deputies and Officers here that own pits. Most being rescues.
My fiancé started his internship this week with the Police Dept. and as I stated we have two pitbulls. 
My nephew is a Police Officer, back home, in Louisiana and has 2 pits and an Old Southern Bulldog.
I'm glad I don't live in an area where such a large percentage of the Law Enforcement agents are so ignorant.
I feel for those that have to contend with such odds.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

william williamson said:


> I'm from Miami. I know what police brutality looks like. From the ground up. Miami had A really bad problem for quite some time in the 70's and 80's with beat downs. I've heard more than once racial slurs directed at me from Latin cops. What they didn't know, I'd tell them,,, esta ****** lo que dice su. My stepfather is Panamanian, most of my friends were Cuban.
> And they would take great offense. Then show me who was in charge. They didn't like me, first understanding them, then returning the insult.
> They made sure I understood racism. I was also friends with the guys murdered by the river cops. Their were over 100 cops tried, fired and some caught A bid and were fired. They were all from within 2 districts and that equated to over 1/3 of their force.
> And yep, their were good cops. The other 2/3.


I'm not far from Miami. And you're talking about 40 years ago.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

20 and just recently A friend was in police custody, he'd always been A handful, granted. During an arrest he somehow ended up in the road run over. They will not release the dash cam video. Saying it was somehow destroyed is the story. 
Look at the cases in West Palm Beach. Several police brutality cases open and 3 in the last 72 hours.
I used to take NA meetings into the county jails in A few counties, and always had trouble with jailers and im the one who's supposed to be leaving.
Always having to deal with that arrogance because I'm A former junkie. Them making unnecessary comments about us. 
The few times I've been pulled over in the last several years, I put my license and reg. on top of my truck cab and both hands out the window. Fear, pure fear, and not unfounded fear.
Look at the roid cases, west palm beach has an enormous problem with it. Alot of south Florida does. And roid rage is A real issue. 
The LEO friends I have are the ones who tell me these things. They are sick of it yet they are the minority as they put it.
So don't try to say that was then, this is now. Now we as citizens are not as safe as we should be.


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

Not all cops are bad , I got pulled over for speeding (12 over) and window tint (have 10% all around) , saw Kimber and said I could go with a warning bc he had a pitbull that looks just like her 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KFRUGE (Jan 30, 2013)

KFRUGE said:


> Not all cops are bad , I got pulled over for speeding (12 over) and window tint (have 10% all around) , saw Kimber and said I could go with a warning bc he had a pitbull that looks just like her
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Also would like to add he was a LA state trooper on top of that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BBQ Pit (Jul 1, 2013)

Back on topic, I had the same thing as the OP happen to me last year at a county fair. We were watching the mudbogg and Roxy (my girl) was sitting beside panting with the tongue out, anxiously awaiting anyone that would stop and say hi. A little girl that couldnt have been more than 6-7 years old showed interest and her dad instantly yanked her arm away saying "Dont touch her, shell kill you". 10min later she was rolling around on the ground playing with a 6mth old chocolate lab.


The things some people will say. Take it all in stride guys....cant let it get to you.


----------



## *Bella*Blu* (May 26, 2013)

BBQ Pit said:


> Back on topic, I had the same thing as the OP happen to me last year at a county fair. We were watching the mudbogg and Roxy (my girl) was sitting beside panting with the tongue out, anxiously awaiting anyone that would stop and say hi. A little girl that couldnt have been more than 6-7 years old showed interest and her dad instantly yanked her arm away saying "Dont touch her, shell kill you". 10min later she was rolling around on the ground playing with a 6mth old chocolate lab.
> 
> The things some people will say. Take it all in stride guys....cant let it get to you.


Wow, smh...ugh @ stupid people...poor little girl with strong ignorant influence

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hawthorne police kill dog during arrest of owner, video of shooting goes viral - The Daily Breeze

Yeah cops never shoot dogs........ sorry bur every cop was either a preppy douche or a bullied pansie thats why they feel they need the control over others....


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hawthorne police kill dog during arrest of owner, video of shooting goes viral - The Daily Breeze
> 
> Yeah cops never shoot dogs........ sorry bur every cop was either a preppy douche or a bullied pansie thats why they feel they need the control over others....


The owner of that dog is a complete idiot and it is his fault his dog was shot.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I saw the video of the shooting..... the dog was being a dog and trying to defend the owner from what it thought was a danger.... the dog got hit once amd started running away. The other 3 shots were bcuz some ex high school jock or nerd has an inferiority complex......


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I saw the video of the shooting..... the dog was being a dog and trying to defend the owner from what it thought was a danger.... the dog got hit once amd started running away. The other 3 shots were bcuz some ex high school jock or nerd has an inferiority complex......


Of course the dog was just being a dog, that's why it's owner should have NEVER put him in that situation. The dog lunged at the officer.


----------



## RebelFury76 (Jun 14, 2013)

The dog never would have been in that situation if the cops hadn't created it.

Their fault, 100% end of story.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Gonz2288 said:


> Of course the dog was just being a dog, that's why it's owner should have NEVER put him in that situation. The dog lunged at the officer.


Well im sure if I was falsely placed under arrest for video taping cops to insure they didn't abuse their power and I was handled roughly my dogs would be chewing a hole in their ass too.... I love america and respect and love every single soldier who ever fought for it but I wouldnt defend a soldier who raped a woman while in combat..... you may be married to a "good cop" (not that there is such a thing) but I wouldnt defend every single one.....


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

RebelFury76 said:


> The dog never would have been in that situation if the cops hadn't created it.
> 
> Their fault, 100% end of story.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


WHAT?? Did you read any article pertaining to this? The police were on a perimeter barricade to find a armed violent felon and could not hear their own radios because this guy was blasting his music. Instead of turning it down like he was asked he ignored them. Then once he started physically resisting, that's what pissed the dog off. The police didn't create anything, the owner did.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree the cops could have tried other methods but when your Guns are already drawn while dealing with an armed robbery and repeatedly ask for the man to turn the music down and the dog lunges they don't have many options. Have you seen the other 15 minute video or the 10 minute one? He was driving by he stopped and gets his dog out on a choke chain and a retractable leash starts walking around closer to the police than anyone else. 4 other people were video taping and none of them were stupid enough to get arrested or ignore the parameter and distract the cops. The situation SHOULD have been avoided if dude minded his business and worried more about keeping his dog contained and safe than getting the cops video.

The dog backs off a few times but right before it was shot was this:










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Well im sure if I was falsely placed under arrest for video taping cops to insure they didn't abuse their power and I was handled roughly my dogs would be chewing a hole in their ass too.... I love america and respect and love every single soldier who ever fought for it but I wouldnt defend a soldier who raped a woman while in combat..... you may be married to a "good cop" (not that there is such a thing) but I wouldnt defend every single one.....


First of all, how very insulting. There is no such thing as a good cop? Way to generalize (kinda like some people do to our dogs hmm no such thing as a good pit bull, yep I've heard that before)...if you're ever in trouble I hope you won't call 911 then.

I would not defend every cop. In fact, I see why some people are upset about this. I am a person who sees 2 sides of the story, in fact my husband told me he would have more likely just kicked that dog in the face. But the officer was justified in his use of force once the dog lunged.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im sorry but very few if any people are mentally built to responsibly handle the power associated in being a cop.... Im 100% positive EVERY cop has abused their power atleast 1x. And I dnt call 911 until the threats neutralized. ..... after being treated like a criminal for being in the right more than once, punch in the face by a cop while cufffed, and also thrown down stairs while cuffed was enough deaking with the "good guys" as I need.....


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im sorry but very few if any people are mentally built to responsibly handle the power associated in being a cop.... Im 100% positive EVERY cop has abused their power atleast 1x. And I dnt call 911 until the threats neutralized. .....


:rofl: 96% of statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I dont remeber post a stitistic only an opinion. .....


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

You said you were 100% positive every single cop (100%) have abused their power before. That's a made up statistic.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Im pretty sure that can be looked at either way...... youre trying to spin it for you bcuz ur personal life is vested in law enforcement. u like cops I avoid them at all cost bcuz I know theyre foul. different stokes for different folks but dont try to pass off that bad cops are the exception not the rule......


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

ames said:


> I agree the cops could have tried other methods but when your Guns are already drawn while dealing with an armed robbery and repeatedly ask for the man to turn the music down and the dog lunges they don't have many options. Have you seen the other 15 minute video or the 10 minute one? He was driving by he stopped and gets his dog out on a choke chain and a retractable leash starts walking around closer to the police than anyone else. 4 other people were video taping and none of them were stupid enough to get arrested or ignore the parameter and distract the cops. The situation SHOULD have been avoided if dude minded his business and worried more about keeping his dog contained and safe than getting the cops video.
> 
> The dog backs off a few times but right before it was shot was this:
> 
> ...


I'm with ya Ames and agree with everything you said. I watched a snippet of the video with the dog lunging. No one here is that cop and can say what he was thinking. I do know if a dog was lunging at me aggressively, I'd do whatever necessary to protect myself.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Im pretty sure that can be looked at either way...... youre trying to spin it for you bcuz ur personal life is vested in law enforcement. u like cops I avoid them at all cost bcuz I know theyre foul. different stokes for different folks but dont try to pass off that bad cops are the exception not the rule......


I did not make up any statistics in this thread, I only stated facts of the video. Nice try though.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

..............


----------



## BBQ Pit (Jul 1, 2013)

I saw the rotti vid this morning on another site, just sickening to watch.

Judging by the idiocy of the owner that guy shouldnt have had a dog in the first place.

However, IMO there are several other ways that the situation couldve been handled without the cop drawing his sidearm and shooting the dog to death.

Ive said for along time that police need to be more educated and it not be so easy for just anyone to join up. Hell I know several guys I went to highschool with who are now deputies that barely had a C average. Policing should be about more than just being able to pass an agillity course and hit a target with a pistol. The higher mental capacity really comes into play in situations like this, where a decision on what type of action to take is of the utmost importance.


This situation was not any one persons fault. Its on the owner for creating it, and the cop for overreacting to it.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Look here ill prove my fucking point since u cant figure out the difference between an opinion or a damn statistic....

Has ur husband ever sped?
Bust a 17 year old pot head while a child molester runs the streets? 
Ever had a few drinks and drove?
Ever got high in high school?
Ever been in a fight? 
Ever keeps pulling over tha same person bcuz of a grudge? 
Ever smacked you or the kids around a little?
Ever got a little too handsy with a suspect? 
Ever just dig for a stupid reason to pull over some kids he just knew had pot on them? 
Ever took someone to jail for nothing?
Ever forget to use his blinker?
Ever been oukled over told the other cop he was one and been let go?

If you say no hes never done any of that you're a fucking liar and if hes done any of that he has no right being a cops seeings as he breaks the laws hes sworn to protect.

Hows that for made up fucking statistics? !! Funny you're stating facts but yet its a fucking opinion but my opinion is made up statiscs... definitely from a cops family huh?


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Look here ill prove my fucking point since u cant figure out the difference between an opinion or a damn statistic....
> 
> Has ur husband ever sped?
> Bust a 17 year old pot head while a child molester runs the streets?
> ...


You're kind of a whack job. Did you have a bad experience with a police officer once? lol Yes I stated the facts of the video...that the police were looking for a violent armed subject, that the man was asked repeatedly to turn his music down, that he ignored them, that he began to resist arrest, that the dog lunged and the dog was shot. All of that is fact. Did you graduate high school??? Seems you may have some reading comprehension issues.

As for your questions, maybe he's forgotten to use his blinker before  But I'll tell him next time he does he should issue himself a citation.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

If im a whack job bcuz I can see a nation wide gang misuse their power I guess I am.... but im not the only whack job on this page believe me.... like I said before I can see your point of view bcuz your life is vested in it. Im sure wives of biker gang members think theyre all a bunch of big teddy bears too.... sorry you didn't like my opinions.....


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Did you know that a PD can deny some one a position due to a high IQ?

about the rotty... This happened not more than 15 minutes from my house.
My aunt lives in that city and Bully breeds and large breed dogs are treated like crap by the AC, Most Cops around those parts are TOOLS(our close family friend and her husband worked for that department).

The dog death was partially the owners fault... he should have rolled up the damned window at least half way before he walked up the the officers. for real the dog sees you being taken control of by others this is going to be a problem.

Leons rights were violated, California has a law where it is entirely legal to film a police officers while on duty and his music wasn't that loud im sure the spectators comments didn't help him any either. If they had a barricade set of it should have been clearly marked by their yellow tape... THIS IS THE HOOD EXPECT people to come out and watch it, when some one got stabbed down the street from my grandmas my ass was other there watching too.

The dog lunged the officer defended himself, while this could have been handled a whole lot better if the officer grew a pair and didn't show his fear on his sleeve like whimp the dog probably could have been subdued peacefully or even if they just let Leon walk the dog back to the car and tie him up. But he was ultimately defending himself no matter how much of a coward he was

Lastly i completely lost track of where this post was going as did every one else....


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> If im a whack job bcuz I can see a nation wide gang misuse their power I guess I am.... but im not the only whack job on this page believe me.... like I said before I can see your point of view bcuz your life is vested in it. Im sure wives of biker gang members think theyre all a bunch of big teddy bears too.... sorry you didn't like my opinions.....


this is totally how I see myself now:


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ummmm dont flatter yourself


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> Did you know that a PD can deny some one a position due to a high IQ?
> 
> about the rotty... This happened not more than 15 minutes from my house.
> My aunt lives in that city and Bully breeds and large breed dogs are treated like crap by the AC, Most Cops around those parts are TOOLS(our close family friend and her husband worked for that department).
> ...


The cop could've used pepper spray or taser! but then again I really hate to say this but.... when I was in Iraq they told us if a dog barked and lunged at you, shoot it. we don't have pepper spray or taser. Now for this cop he was probably told to defend your self if the dog lunges at you shoot em BUT... you can at least try to use pepper spray or taser before reaching the gun. and the last thing that pissed me off is that he shot the dog twice, he should've put the dog out instead of the dog running and kicking in circles and having a slow death.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

The cop shot the dog 4x not 2......


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> The cop shot the dog 4x not 2......


Yeah my bad it was 4. He should still end the dog though, I felt bad for the dog after he got shot.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Echo4delta said:


> Yeah my bad it was 4. He should still end the dog though, I felt bad for the dog after he got shot.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wasnt being a dick just pointing it out to you. Thank you for your service in Iraq and fighting to keep this country free.


----------



## Echo4delta (Apr 3, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Wasnt being a dick just pointing it out to you. Thank you for your service in Iraq and fighting to keep this country free.


Haha no worries, I respect that your straight up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> The dog death was partially the owners fault... he should have rolled up the damned window at least half way before he walked up the the officers. for real the dog sees you being taken control of by others this is going to be a problem.
> 
> Leons rights were violated, California has a law where it is entirely legal to film a police officers while on duty and his music wasn't that loud im sure the spectators comments didn't help him any either. If they had a barricade set of it should have been clearly marked by their yellow tape... THIS IS THE HOOD EXPECT people to come out and watch it, when some one got stabbed down the street from my grandmas my ass was other there watching too.


come on aubs PARTIALLY at fault??? He didnt have to stop. He could have driven on by and his dog would be alive. His nosy ass got his dog killed. And just like that stupid meme Jeff posted above, there were MANY people taping the incident. he didn't get arrested for videoing the police., he got arrested because when he pulled up to the active crime scene the music was so loud officers could not hear their radios. They asked the man MULTIPLE times to turn it down, they never asked him or cared if he to stopped taping and didn't arrest him because he was taping.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

That guys got his dog shot buly abstructing. He had more then one chamce to leave. They ask him. They approached him. He put the dog up and came back around the car to confront the officers in the middle of an opperation. The dog was unsure. But still lunged at the offers twice. Just saying the guy is the cause of the probl em the dog nor police is at llblame in my opinion.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

Ames this is what happens when you don't properly contain your animal. I'm not saying its 100 percent his own fault be part of the blame goes to him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

When my dog gets out of the car like that, she just broke A window.
Your dog does not fail you, YOU fail your dog.
He failed his dog, his dog paid the price, you, me , we, all know what's out in the world. I've been beaten beyond recognition among other incidents in my life and my own 2 feet brought me to the incident.
Up his a$$, bye bye Rotty dog, when your owner crosses the gates to hell, (and the Rotty is the hell dog, standing at the gates for those that don't know) tear his a$$ up.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

william williamson said:


> Up his a$$, bye bye Rotty dog, when your owner crosses the gates to hell, (and the Rotty is the hell dog, standing at the gates for those that don't know) tear his a$$ up.


Cerberus and Orthrus?


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> Cerberus and Orthrus?


Live the 3 headed cerberus, it's said to be liken to the golden jackal. In modem day the Rotty has been deemed because of the Damien movie. 
So you like mythology also?


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

william williamson said:


> Live the 3 headed cerberus, it's said to be liken to the golden jackal. In modem day the Rotty has been deemed because of the Damien movie.
> So you like mythology also?


We learned about it some in school some time ago but I had to look up the name. I always figured they were kinda doberman ish haha.

Wasn't their mother half wolf?

When i see rottweiler I always think of my great grandmas dog she adopted from the pound Maggie the OVER grown puppy.

I love myths, fables, and folk lore as thats what inspires us when we are kids. I just don't have the attention span to sit and just read.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

stonerreakinhavok said:


> We learned about it some in school some time ago but I had to look up the name. I always figured they were kinda doberman ish haha.
> 
> Wasn't their mother half wolf?
> 
> ...


This is from my bullfinches mythology. Offspring of Echidna hybrid half woman and half serpent who's father was Typhon A Greek monster greatly feared.


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

william williamson said:


> This is from my bullfinches mythology. Offspring of Echidna hybrid half woman and half serpent who's father was Typhon A Greek monster greatly feared.


Lol Greeks are freaks....


----------

